# Farming with 100hp, can it be done



## cblackburn13 (Mar 26, 2008)

My Dad and I own 300 acres in lower Michigan, 150 tillable corn/beans. We have one year left on the lease and want to start doing it ourselves, mostly for enjoyment and relaxation. 

Can a 4wd 100hp reasonably get the job done? I'm not concerned about a cultivator or disc as it could hande at least 10 feet, but I am concerned about a shank ripper width? We don't have any equipment yet, but are just starting to plan out.

Probably looking at a JD7000 6 or 8 row planter at 30 inches for the corn. Not sure about the beans yet, i've heard we could replant at a different angle to increase the yield since the spacing is 30 inches. 

Should be an interesting topic, thanks guys.


----------



## greggh (May 19, 2008)

I see that no one has responded to your question. I will respond. My grandfather farmed 80 acres in Arkansas with a 1942 Model "A" Farmall. Before that it was a couple of draft horses. It might have had 40 hp, but I doubt it. That farm grew rocks better than crops. For him it was a 24/7 job.

That being said, yes you can farm with 100 hp. It may take longer than you like in some situations, but you can do the job. With planning and plenty of effort you can do it. Just think of all the old farmers that did the job with a mule. Of course they didn't have 300 acres either.

Any way I'm surprised that you didn't get more responses. Enjoy your 300 acres and good luck.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes that is plenty of tractor for 300 acres, you should be fine.


----------



## klink (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, you can
That tractor is more than enough tractor. I think the question is, Do you have the time? How big is your equipment? Also, I think you need a second tractor to do the light duties. It's not to early to start doing your Farming homework . Good Luck


----------



## GreenBeanSC (Mar 2, 2008)

Me and my dad farmed about 150 acres of corn/beans in SC with just one 2WD JD 7400 (100HP) for the longest time. Was alot of unhookin and hookin up equipment, and im glad we finally got a bigger tractor, but you can do it.


----------

